# supercar shoot (lots of photos)



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Just a few (okay lots) random photographs from today. A little private job took me to the local Bentley dealer and he was avery nice chap and let me take a few quick photographs. (Used my Nikon D200 and popup flash only.) The lamborghini blew me away close up and the materials in the Bentleys are very special. Didnt bother with the ferrari room, they dont really do it for me - did i just say that? :lol:
Hope you enjoy:thumb:




































































































































































































































































(if this is in the wrong forum - sorry )


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

:argie: The interior on the yellow Lambo is just lush :argie:

And the colour of the white pearl one is somethin else! :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

nice shots there - 1 & 5 for me tho


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumb: Top class work there Robert. Glad you have got the hang of the camera now no more out of range shots like the meet lol...Is this the new TT you where after.??

Did you get a quote when you where in ??


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

caledonia said:


> :thumb: Top class work there Robert. Glad you have got the hang of the camera now no more out of range shots like the meet lol...Is this the new TT you where after.??
> 
> Did you get a quote when you where in ??


in my dreams. fancy the yellow lambo big time, going for an extra lottery ticket tonight :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dont both I have the wimming ticket for tonight so I was told, by the girl in Tescos :thumb: (I wish)


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

well if you do, and you buy some heavy duty metal you know where to come for your car care


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ah Bentley at fort kinnaird?? I Detail a clients car in Edinburgh from here really nice place


----------



## mobby (Oct 12, 2008)

some nice clean pictures there mate


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Bentleys are just crazy cars... the IT company i work for recently won a contract with them in Crewe. It didnt take long to decide who was going to take on the engineers based on site 

Believe or not i'm told that you get used to them after a while, as i only go to site once a week i'm still in drool mode every time i go. 

There is a Mulliner building where they build "the special" cars... they take a standard Bentley (as rediculous as that sounds), strip it down to a shell and rebuild it to the customers spec.

The only place i could think of visiting that would be better (imo) is Lambo.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

great shots!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Great to see. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Some nice pics there mate,

shame about the inner alloys not being cleaned.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks like a bit of a place 

My father-in-law worked at Crewe for many years and used to bring home different cars every week for testing and to put mileage on. SWMBO says they went everywhere in a Rolls of one type or another for years - she cant stand them now with the strong smell of leather that used to make her ill all the time as a kid :lol:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Some nice pics there mate,
> 
> shame about the inner alloys not being cleaned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

picture 8, some great cars but the black/grey lambo gallardo is my favorite


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

xpressvalet said:


> Gleammachine said:
> 
> 
> > Some nice pics there mate,
> ...


----------

